#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Did you know the Meaning of SSL Certificate and Why is it Important?

## Katren

Hello Guys!

*SSL* stands for Secure Sockets Layer.

Any computer can see your important credential’s information like Credit Card numbers, phone numbers, and passwords. To avoid this kind of situation, we need the SSL Certificate. The *SSL Certificate* can be hidden all the information and is no more readable by the computer. After the SSL certificates installation, you’ll see like this *https://* protocol right at the beginning of your domain name.



Hope you can understand in this regard. If you have any better explanation about this, please come and join with me, I'm here to discuss with that.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> 
> *SSL* stands for Secure Sockets Layer.
> 
> Any computer can see your important credentials information like Credit Card numbers, phone numbers, and passwords. To avoid this kind of situation, we need the SSL Certificate. The *SSL Certificate* can be hidden all the information and is no more readable by the computer. After the SSL certificates installation, youll see like this *https://* protocol right at the beginning of your domain name.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can understand in this regard. If you have any better explanation about this, please come and join with me, I'm here to discuss with that.


Thanks for sharing this information katern. Here I would like to share some important benefits of SSL certificate.


It will increase website securitySafety for all subdomains as wellIt gives credibility and trust for the customersIt also gives SEO advantages

----------


## subasan

> Thanks for sharing this information katern. Here I would like to share some important benefits of SSL certificate.
> 
> 
> It will increase website securitySafety for all subdomains as wellIt gives credibility and trust for the customersIt also gives SEO advantages


Can you let us know the SEO advantages through SSL?

----------


## Bhavya

> Can you let us know the SEO advantages through SSL?


Yeah Sure.From these following ways SSL certificate help in SEO

Rankings -Google has encouraged webmasters to make the migration to a secure website for a while now and has been giving a growing amount of weightiness in ranking boosts to the websites that are HTTPS. 


Link building – Only quality sites allow https so we can link our sites with the quality sites which is helpful for our website SEO


Quick Indexing – Search engines consider https sites first because it's more secure, so with the SSL certificate, we can get a quick indexing for our site.


PS: Hope these pieces of information are helpful to you.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah Sure.From these following ways SSL certificate help in SEO
> 
> Rankings -Google has encouraged webmasters to make the migration to a secure website for a while now and has been giving a growing amount of weightiness in ranking boosts to the websites that are HTTPS. 
> 
> Link building – Only quality sites allow https so we can link our sites with the quality sites which is helpful for our website SEO
> 
> 
> Quick Indexing – Search engines consider https sites first because it's more secure, so with the SSL certificate, we can get a quick indexing for our site.
> 
> ...



That's more precise. Thanks for sharing this with us.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's more precise. Thanks for sharing this with us.


It's my pleasure, By sharing our knowledge we can learn more.

----------

